# Converting Transferred Recordings To Portable Devices Ipad, Ipod, Droid etc.



## lboo1962 (Oct 2, 2010)

Does anyone convert files using TiVoToGo Plus for their Ipad, Ipod, other portable device? How long does it take? Does it convert in real time?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2007)

I do alot. I set mine to convert to iPad automatically. It's pretty much real time I think.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

lboo1962 said:


> Does anyone convert files using TiVoToGo Plus for their Ipad, Ipod, other portable device? How long does it take? Does it convert in real time?


I convert for my iPod Touch. Conversions are not particularly fast, but since they occur in the background after copying the show from the DVR automatically, that is invisible to me. When I synch, they are there.


----------



## lboo1962 (Oct 2, 2010)

I find it to be very slow. But then it might be because I'm using my laptop and a wi-fi connection on my laptop. I'm going to try to see if my desktop which is directly connected to my modem will speed up the conversion time. I remember recording DVDs directly from TiVo in the past and the recording was in real time. I just recently discovered the "transfer automatically" to the TiVo software. But if the converting is going to take so long, it's going to be downside :down: which is the reason I got the TiVo and software in the first place. Not to mention the movies being copy protected as well. :down:


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

lboo1962 said:


> I find it to be very slow. But then it might be because I'm using my laptop and a wi-fi connection on my laptop. I'm going to try to see if my desktop which is directly connected to my modem will speed up the conversion time. I remember recording DVDs directly from TiVo in the past and the recording was in real time. I just recently discovered the "transfer automatically" to the TiVo software. But if the converting is going to take so long, it's going to be downside :down: which is the reason I got the TiVo and software in the first place. Not to mention the movies being copy protected as well. :down:


The connection can affect the transfer time, but not the conversion time.

A faster processor and more RAM will definitely speed the conversion time. The bigger a computer you throw at it, the faster it will go.

Set it to transfer and convert automatically and just leave the computer on. TiVo Desktop will put the converted files into iTunes for you. When you are ready to synch your iPod, iPhone or iPad they will be ready to go.


----------



## en sabur nur (Oct 30, 2007)

Do any of you do any editing? I was thinking of using videoredo to take out commercials before placing in itunes for synching to iPad.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

en sabur nur said:


> Do any of you do any editing? I was thinking of using videoredo to take out commercials before placing in itunes for synching to iPad.


Yes, I recommend VideoRedo for that it works well.


----------



## en sabur nur (Oct 30, 2007)

CuriousMark said:


> Yes, I recommend VideoRedo for that it works well.


Curious, do you convert the file afterwards for itunes? If you do, what is your workflow?


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

en sabur nur said:


> Curious, do you convert the file afterwards for itunes? If you do, what is your workflow?


I typically don't use videoredo for things going into iTunes, but if I did, I would do it on the *.tivo file before conversion with the version of videoredo that I have. 
I could be wrong, but I think newer versions will work on mp4 files, so you could probably do it either way if you have a current version. Dan203 can say for sure, he works for VideoRedo.

I don't use it on iTunes stuff because I prefer to just let it be all automated. If I am going to burn a DVD, then I need to do stuff on the computer anyway, so I will then clean out the commercials.


----------



## en sabur nur (Oct 30, 2007)

Yeah, I like the automated way too. It's just that I hate having to sit through the commercials on an iPod. I know I can scrub through but I never get it right and go too far past the commercial breaks, especially on the iPod Touch, because the screen is small and my fingers are large. I would love it if I could just make chapter markers in the mp4/h.264 files but it doesn't work that way. By the way, I do have a current version of Videoredo and if it will edit the mp4 file, I could just let tivo do the transcoding and then make edits using Videoredo. I hope Videoredo is as easy and stable to use on mp4files as it is on mpeg2 files.


----------



## AudioNutz (Nov 10, 2008)

I take it you guys haven't tried kmttg then?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

en sabur nur said:


> Do any of you do any editing? I was thinking of using videoredo to take out commercials before placing in itunes for synching to iPad.


Just FYI, VideoReDo TVSuite v4 can actually save the edited TiVo files directly to an iPad compatible format. It also has a nice batch converter so you can edit a bunch of shows, queue them to batch, and then run the actual conversion when you're not using your PC.

Dan


----------



## en sabur nur (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for the info Dan203. I ordered the TVSuite product about a month or two ago. Can I upgrade to TVSuite v4? I also use Windows Media Center, I assumed I can use the TVSuite software on those files as well.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yes you can upgrade here...

http://www.videoredo.com/en/Purchase.htm

Yes, TVSuite v4 supports the new WTV file format used in Windows 7 media center.

Dan


----------



## happylily (Dec 22, 2010)

i used Bigasoft DVD Ripper 

now i wanna to try TiVoToGo but where to find it?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

You can get tivotogo from TiVo.com...

But I recommend Kmttg - http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/

I installed it today and it is perfect!


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I can't believe people are still paying for solutions with kmttg available!

To each his own I suppose...


----------

